# Funny Kid Comments



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

My 7th grader has both anxiety and ADHD. We're dealing with a school issue which looks like it will become legal and involve media. I've been super stressed and my own anxiety is triggered. Son has been queasy, and super talky as a defense.

Today he was suspended from school and had to go with me to take his disabled younger brother to an appointment. I told him I had to really focus because the Dr. has severe ADD himself.

We go the appointment, and the older son only interrupts once. He did really well.

As we gathered our things to go, he said "Mom, that doctor was just...the adult me. So much me."

I'm still laughing; he's perceptive, for sure.

Any similar things happen to you all?


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

About a year ago, DH and I and our 4 kids...at the time 19,17,14,11 we are all at the dinner table and talking.

The 14 year old states that as soon as she is 18 she is getting a job and moving out on her own. The 17 year old then states, if I can't find a job what makes you think you will find one before me?..the 19 year old then chimes in....just wait, (looking at the 17 year old and 14 year old) you both don't know anything about the real world......hubs and I looked at each other, almost spit out our food and laughed our butts off!!! Needless to say our teens and preteen had no idea we were laughing at them!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Tiki, I've got a son with ADHD as well. When he was in 6th grade, he was diagnosed by a neuropsychologist, and we then took him to a new pediatrician to see about medication for the ADHD. At our first appointment she came in and gave him a handful of clothespins. She explained that she keeps them in her coat pocket for her ADHD kids to play with because it usually helps them focus when they're talking to her. After examining my son and talking to him for a bit, she asked him how he felt about maybe trying a medication called Concerta for his ADHD. He paused for a moment to watch her absentmindedly fiddling with a clothespin she'd fished out of her pocket while talking to him, then said, "Does it help you?" 

She and I both nearly fell out of our chairs laughing.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

when my daughter was three, we were in the car coming home from a store when she looked out the window and told me that the clouds were hungry. as i often do i humored her. convo went something like this:

DD3: "the clouds are hungry"
me: "what are they hungry for"
DD3: "they want cloud food"
me: "well, if clouds eat cloud food, where do they poop?"
DD3: "clouds dont poop. they just pee in the toilet."


my daughter. a cynic at three years old.


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm an RN.

My younger daughter fell outside and scraped her knee. She's quite a dramatic little thing and was crying and worried, so as I was bandaging her up I kept telling her the injury wasn't bad at all and she'd be fine.

She argued "NO! It's very bad!" I told her "Mommy is a nurse, and I'm telling you the scrape is really nothing serious, you'll be ok".

She sighed in exasperation and said "No, Mommy, you're a nurse at work. At home you're JUST A MOM!"


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Re: Funny Kid Comments*



daffodilly said:


> I'm an RN.
> 
> My younger daughter fell outside and scraped her knee. She's quite a dramatic little thing and was crying and worried, so as I was bandaging her up I kept telling her the injury wasn't bad at all and she'd be fine.
> 
> ...


Funny but my little boys has said the exact same thing to me.

I also am a registered nurse


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

My son just called me a Mother Shucker

We were shucking sweet corn for supper


we both laughed


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

TikiKeen said:


> My 7th grader has both anxiety and ADHD. We're dealing with a school issue which looks like it will become legal and involve media. I've been super stressed and my own anxiety is triggered. Son has been queasy, and super talky as a defense.
> 
> Today he was suspended from school and had to go with me to take his disabled younger brother to an appointment. I told him I had to really focus because the Dr. has severe ADD himself.
> 
> ...


Not the insight part, but we do have one doctor at the pediatrician's office that fully admits he is ADHD as is his daughter. He's a great doctor, but I find I need someone calmer who listens better. Still, it is very encouraging that someone who has what my son has can do so well for himself. I so hope my son can find his own way!!!!


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

omgitselaine said:


> Funny but my little boys has said the exact same thing to me.
> 
> I also am a registered nurse


It may not work for you, but I tend to go 180 on them at this point. I say things like,

"Oh, sweetie! This may be bad. I'm not sure, but it may be your leg has to be cut off. Maybe both legs. And an ear. Let's hope just one ear, because how will your hear if they have to take both!!!"

At this point they think mom is so ridiculous that they stop worrying about whatever it is that hurts and instead argue with me that it really isn't that bad. Works in our house!


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

You know, when I was a kid, I had ADHD but it wasn't called that back then. (Late 50's to mid 60's). 

I was the bounce off the wall kid constantly fidgeting around in my seat and couldn't remember what I did 20 minuets after I read something. 

One day my dad handed me my coat and off we went to see "the man". He called him a Neurologist but I think he was a shrink.

Anyhow after a couple visits, I was given medication and the medication of choice back then was Phenobarbital and let me tell you ladies and gentlemen what a ride I had. 

I have a real low tolerance for booze let alone narcotics and to make matters worse, my Dad had the same medication except in adult strength. 

Now half the time the medication got mixed up because both capsules looked the same and there were days when I was in Space Mountain for hours on end. Oh yeah I was calm alright. Real calm. Real real calm. Meanwhile my dad is taking my dosage and complaining that it isn't working and he's thinking of going down the drug store and beating the Pharmacist with a ugly stick for ripping him off.

I went to school stoned out of my mind and have no clue how the hell I graduated but after I did in the mid 60's and all of a sudden everyone is getting high and I'm telling them that I don't want whatever their taking and explain to them of going from 3rd grade through 12th with the mother of all buzzes and all of a sudden I became a folk hero to a bunch of junkies.

To this day if I have a headache or get hit by a train, I take an aspirin and that's it, or combine it with a ice bag.


----------



## CharlotteMcdougall (Mar 15, 2014)

No kids...just a devoted aunt who takes her niece for weekends sometimes. 

My niece is very smart and sometimes she tries to manipulate me because I spoil her.

Even though I am the fun aunt, I still have some limits and say no sometimes. 

Niece: "Auntie, can I have ice squeam for dinner?"
Me: "Absolutely not. You can have ice cream after you finish your meal."
Niece: *points to one of her teeth buds* "I need ice squeam for dinner cause mah toof hurts a little bit. Da ice in da ice squeam will help mah toof feel better."

:lol::lol::lol: Very sensible argument. I hope she goes to law school.


----------



## MyHappyPlace (Aug 11, 2013)

Conversation in my house with my oldest son and daughter.

15 year old to the 13 year old: "you can't do that because... blah blah blah."
Me: "You're such a hypocrite. You do that exact thing."
5 year old sister laughing like a maniac: "Good one mom!"
15 year old looks at his sister and jokingly says: "YOU'RE a hypocrite!"
Sister looking totally hurt: "I'm NOT a hyprocrite. I'M A PRINCESS!"

I don't even remember what the original argument between the boys was but everybody laughed and forgot it.


----------

